# Short Ball Python feeding video =)



## Atrax1207 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi guys




2 days ago was feeding day for my little baby BP, so I decided to film his strike



I love how he's eating.









He's such a good boy.





Here is the vid:
[video=facebook;2057171158118]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2057171158118[/video]


Check it out and feel free to comment!








Thanks for watching!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 15, 2011)

Such dramatic music for such a little snake, looks great.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

defiantly worth an Oscar lol so who dies in the end? lol dose the mouse come back to life to take revenge i like the way you pulled its tail then gave it a foot shake lol


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hahahaha, thanks guys!  It had to be dramatic, I used the music from Crysis 2 Soundtrack 
LoL, footsie shake was to let him know that micesicle is alive lol 
That mouse isn't coming back, well it is coming back but through the other end and in different shape


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 15, 2011)

Love the thrusting bananas....:lol:


----------



## Atrax1207 (Jun 16, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> Love the thrusting bananas....:lol:


 
Haha, they are great aren't they :lol:


----------



## rvcasa (Jan 16, 2012)

*Ball pythons*

@Atrax1207, where are you located, Europe?

You're lucky, ball pythons (royal) have some of the nicest looking morphs on Earth!
check out these babies:
Prehistoric Pets - Pythons � Ball Python Morphs

Unfortunately we cannot import these into Australia...


----------



## snakebag (Jan 16, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> @Atrax1207, where are you located, Europe?
> 
> You're lucky, ball pythons (royal) have some of the nicest looking morphs on Earth!
> check out these babies:
> ...



Photos 1 and 3 are reticulated pythons


----------



## rvcasa (Jan 16, 2012)

nice patterns though!


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 16, 2012)

I want one...oh thats right, our government believe it could be the next CaneToad problem...


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 16, 2012)

atothej09 said:


> I want one...oh thats right, our government believe it could be the next CaneToad problem...


Which it could.


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 17, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> Which it could.



And I just spotted a flying pig...


----------



## animal-mad (Feb 1, 2012)

love the drama and pics after great work on the vid, 
Lol i want a flying pig or i'd even settle for a real tea cup pig - but we cant get them into aus either:?


----------



## rvcasa (Feb 1, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> Which it could.



Ehr, but they don't have a venom toxin to decimate the locals...


----------

